# Oregon Coast Minus Tide Workshop



## craig clark (Mar 5, 2013)

Wonders Of The Sea Photography Retreat And Workshop

Immerse yourself in photography while experiencing a unique and rare opportunity to photograph sea creatures in their natural environment. Two to three times per year during a full moon phase, there are extreme low tides during daylight hours. The rock-lined shores in Yachats make it impossible to explore the sandy beaches below at &#8216;normal&#8217; tide levels. Once the tide goes out &#8211; WAY out, the wonders of the sea are exposed.

Join us for a dramatic and refreshing minus tide visit to the Oregon Coast. 
Check out the details here at Kerber Creations.
Click Here For Registration Information:
http://kerbercreations.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/wonders-of-the-sea-photography-retreat-and-workshop/


----------

